# Winter 2008 Sicily



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We are heading for Sicily in a couple of days time, presently in Rome, does anyone have campsite recommendations for 
1) Which ferry operator to use. 
2) All year round sites that could take our Flair ?
3) narrow roads to avoid ?

John


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi John:

We stayed at 30 different places on Sicily last winter - do you want to travel round or just lay up on a nice site?

Do you have separate transport?

Don't worry about ferries - just go to Villa San Giovanni and follow everyone else - when you see a ticket booth stop get a ticket to Messina - then follow everyone else again and they'll put you on the right ferry - it's well organised.

Then turn left or right - once through town you can pick up a motorway.

When I have heard on the other things I can give you some further information.

Sicily is a wonderful island - it's very easy to miss out on some great places so I encourage you to move around - many don't.

 
Keith


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmmm, Sicily over the winter sounds intriguing.

What should one expect from the weather there, in recent years, during January and February?


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,
We intend to move around quite a bit. we have a KTM 690 which is great for getting to out of the way places even two up. We expect to be there until about feb. if the ferry to sardinia proves to be too expensive (or the seas look tooooo rough 8O I don't do rough seas on ferries) . So all in all we will be spending a lot of time on Sicily.

John


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Went there is August, albeit not in the motorhome,. I am sure you will be going to see Etna. There appeared to be a lot of MH overnighting in a car park near the vistors center.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily in winter*

 Ciao tutti,
there is lots of information on this site re Sicily, posted in the past.
Anyway, just briefly, as already pointed out, the ferry crossing Villa san Giovanni - Messina is really simple. Ferries every few minutes, just turn up. Berlusconi has promised the bridge, but don't hold your breath. Don't expect to see it in my lifetime.
If you don't want to do an overland journey to Villa San Giovanni, you can get an overnight ferry from Naples to Catania.
www.tttlines.com, or www.tirrenia.it
For camping sites open all year round, and offering special deals
www.faitasicilia.it
www.camping.it
For aree di sosta (like French aires)
www.camperonline.it

Re the weather, I was doing a bit of comparison myself a few days ago.
Trapani, in the south of the island, is exactly the same average temperature in the winter months as Valencia; albeit with a slightly higher chance of rain. Average night temperatures in Trapani slightly higher than Valencia.

Do try Sicily, you will really enjoy it. Hoping to go myself again in the New Year.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*TTT Lines*

 sorry,
website should be
www.tttlines.it

scusate,
eddied


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Jede said:


> Hi all,
> We intend to move around quite a bit. we have a KTM 690 which is great for getting to out of the way places even two up. We expect to be there until about feb. if the ferry to sardinia proves to be too expensive (or the seas look tooooo rough 8O I don't do rough seas on ferries) . So all in all we will be spending a lot of time on Sicily.
> John


OK here we go - a few ideas:

When you come off the ferry you can turn right and go along the north coast or south and along the east coast towards Catania. There are motorways in both directions and it might be advisable to take the motorway at first. Just have to thread your way through town first - it's busy but doable.

We went south but the nicest campsite is Rais Gerbi on the north coast at Finale near Cefalu - its on the right as you leave in a westerly direction N38.02225 E14.15489 say hello to Rosalba.

If you go south to Catania then Camping Jonio is most peoples choice it's north of Catania N37.53277 E15.11951 and can be expensive for short stays if you don't belong to ASCI. You can bus into Catania.

If you want to break the journey before Catania then stop at Camping La Focetta Sicula at Alessio Siculo N37.93104 E15.35612.

Inbetween the two Taormina is worth visiting if you can park - they don't ley MHs park at the top - we know of people who overnighted in the car park of the funiculare and on the coast.

For Etna - you can go up by 4x4 or cable car (personal preference 4x4) - quite expensive and overnight in the Refugio Sapienza car park - make sure your heating is working! This is where you can ascend from.

If you want a campsite Camping Etna at Nicolosi N37.62262 E15.00869 is about half way up to the Refugio.

I recommend visiting Siracusa and there is a Sosta right in the centre of town with all facilities and easy road access and short walk to the Archeological sites, museum and somewhat further to Ortygia - but worth it. Parcheggio Von Platen, Via Augusto Von Platen N37.07674 E15.28735

From Siracusa you can get to Noto (The Golden City) by train and its worth it. Otherwise drive there and look for Noto Parking - its signposted from most directions but is small although I'm sure Michele or one of his sisters will help you park. It has electric and a new but one/two person toilet block, good dump and outside showere BRRR!
It's in a lemon grove -when you arrive it will be closed just telephone (328 8065260 380 5058898 320 9778979 340 7058151) the number is by the gate or hang around - word seems to get to them somehow. One of the family will drive you to town and pick you up again. Say hello to Michele for me. N36.88369 E15.08525

On the South East coast a lot of folks (mainly German/Swiss) with large vans aim for Punta Broccetto N36.81742 E14.46661 (sorry can't remember the name of the site) - its the neatest cleanest site you'll find (own toilet facilities) but without transport that's it - a beachside site little else in easy reach.

Agrigento - worth a visit for the ruins - camping Vallei dei Templei should be easy for you N37.26963 E13.58306

Secca Grande and Camping Kameni N37.43843 E13.24530 will have room for you amongst there small number of pitches but its only good for an overnighter.

Marinella-Selinunte - we thought the remains here better than Agrigento - there's a road behind the car park where we wild camped along with a Swiss couple - police came by never bothered it's a very quiet village out os season N37.58299 E12.83525

There's a nice site at Petrosina - take the coast road - camping Biscione N37.70127 E12.47794 - we were the only ones on it for Christmas - they gave us the keys - phone if you need anything. Nice family - there's one restaurant in the village - good place to relax.

Do try and run up the West coast to Trapani - Marsala worth a visit -we wild camped along here if you want just one spot to wild camp try the car park next to the little ferry that goes to Mothia Island - there's a couple - we used this one N37.85604 E12.47731 This is the most Arabic area of Sicily with salt pans etc.

From Trapani don't miss Erice - fantastic views - steep climb up but motorhome parking below town.

San Vito lo Capo worth a visit - lovely pensinsula - you can camp at a Sosta its on the right before you get to town N38.16212 E12.73665 don't be tempted to use one of the campsites - they are very dark in winter with lots of trees for summer shade.

The Zingaro National Park is a wonderful place you can approach from San Vito - we wild camped at the entrance - N38.12523 E12.78778 magical wild coastline or from the south near Scopello it's a narrow road but pretty with the tuns fisheries - I saw a big Hymer doing it - the village is worth a visit but only approach from the south.

For Palermo you can either camp at Camping Degi Ulivi, Via Pegaso N38.19824 E13.28051 that has trains into Palermo or, if you are brave (and we were) try Green Parking N38.10962 E13.34253 in Palermo itself - you're right in the middle of town and can walk everywhere its a sosta with electric, water dump and a single shower but has 24-hour security - we thought it excellent whereas the train journey can be a bit wearisome if you've been walking round all day. All the guidebooks say don't drive in Palermo - by the time you've driven through Italy and round Sicily it's not so bad - maybe do it on a Sunday? 
Palermo kept us entertained for five days. Loads to see and if you are adventurous get off the main streets into the back alleys and see the real life. Heady mix of elegant shops, decaying palaces, amazing churches interesting people. We went everywhere and had no problems just warm welcomes.

And so your back to Cefalu (don't miss) and the Rais Gerbi camp at Finale.

I've missed a great deal of our tour out - Piazza Armerina amazing Roman Mosaics, Corleone - 193 Mafia murders, etc etc but you need to make your own discoveries. Sicily has a lot to offer - hugely varied - try and get into the inland mountains. If your there in February go to Acireale for Carnivale it's beyond description!!

Can't do anymore - it will all be in my next book!!

Have a great trip - let me know how you get on.

 
Keith


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily*

 Ciao Keith, and thanks!
Look forward to the book.
Wish I had your patience at the keyboard.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the fantastic info everybody,  looks like we won't be bored in Sicily! we'll post when we get access next to let you know how we get on.

Once again many thanks.

John


----------

